# All WRs compilation



## pokekrom (Aug 7, 2015)

please delete this thread.


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2015)

It's Collin, not Colin

E: Where is 3bld?


----------



## pokekrom (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry for collin, I correct this immediatly !
There was copyright issues with the 3Blind video, I choosed to don't insert it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm thinking about just making a playlist for this instead


----------



## Username (Aug 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I'm thinking about just making a playlist for this instead



this is probably a better idea


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

Been waiting for a video like this for SO long


----------



## Hays (Aug 7, 2015)

Did you ask any of the other world record holders for permission to use their videos? Because you certainly didn't ask me.

Running ads and making money on a YouTube video where all you did was splice together clips of other people's talent is pretty sleazy if you ask me.


----------



## pokekrom (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Kevin, I apologize but I'm not making any money, it's because of some other speedcubers that copyright their videos and I can't use them without advertising it and they get the money.
If you want, I can delete the video, I would understand.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 7, 2015)

Username said:


> this is probably a better idea


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXbMGnC5pqoC8akN1Bw-5hpvKSoxRyxk


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2015)

pokekrom said:


> some other speedcubers that copyright their videos



That's not how copyright works. Copyright is not a verb. And it exists automatically. You should get some kind of permission for every video you use. Before you use it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 8, 2015)

Stefan said:


> That's not how copyright works. Copyright is not a verb. And it exists automatically. You should get some kind of permission for every video you use. Before you use it.



I'm pretty sure he means monetize, though I have little experience in the area.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 8, 2015)

This kind of view whoring is just sad. The world record holders should be getting all the views they deserve. A playlist is easier to navigate and can be updated as records are broken.


----------



## pokekrom (Aug 8, 2015)

I apologize, I'm french.
I think deleting the video is the best solution. Sould I ?


----------



## ottozing (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes

hhhhhh


----------



## Berd (Aug 8, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlXbMGnC5pqoC8akN1Bw-5hpvKSoxRyxk



This is a good idea!


----------

